# Word of the Day:  Sanctimonious



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2020)

Sanctimonious:

making a show of being morally superior to other people.
"what happened to all the sanctimonious talk about putting his family first?"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 29, 2020)

I have met more than my fair-share of sanctimonious hypocrites in my day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2020)

I wish I hadn't met as many sanctimonious people as I have but that's life for you and often they don't even realize how they are so.


----------



## win231 (Aug 29, 2020)

I've known too many sanctimonious people to count.  They're always good for a laugh....especially the "Deeply Religious" ones.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 30, 2020)

Sanctimonious I am not


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 30, 2020)

The _sanctimonious_ are not only morally superior, they're financially superior and don't mind letting all of us who are, um, less fortunate, know it. Less fortunate, of course, depends upon interpretation.

The _sanctimonious_ among us do a lot of brag-plaining and lots of "Guess what I got/where I'm going/what I did" complete with photos of pricey items/trips/events and sometimes bold mention of the actual cost.

Try to cut the _sanctimonious_ some slack because they're probably so used to being overprivileged, self-absorbed, patronizing, self-righteous and smug that they're clueless or just plain tone deaf or both.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 31, 2022)

Sometimes I think that the sanctimonious among us
pretend not to be but we can see right through them.


----------

